# wpa_suppl. nodhcp,ifconfig shows no ip4 adress [SOLVED]

## Mgiese

as mentioned in the title. wpa_supplicant connects but the interface does not receive an ip adress.

edit : /etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )
```

to start dhcp manually does not help either

```
# dhcpcd eth1

dhcpcd[3779]: version 5.2.12 starting

dhcpcd[3779]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease

dhcpcd[3779]: timed out

dhcpcd[3779]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd[3779]: eth1: probing for an IPv4LL address

dhcpcd[3779]: eth1: checking for 169.254.71.17

dhcpcd[3779]: eth1: using IPv4LL address 169.254.71.17

dhcpcd[3779]: forked to background, child pid 3881

```

still my router does not provide an ip, dhcp is enabled, and i permit new devices, any suggestions here ??

i tried to set up a static ip via /etc/conf.d/net :

```
config_eth1=( "192.168.178.34/24" )

routes_eth1=( "default via 192.168.178.1" )
```

and now the strange thing is, that wpa_gui still shows no ip ?!?! the connection does not seem to work, although my router recognizes the device and /IP/ as connected ???

```
# ping 192.168.178.1

connect: Network is unreachable

```

any help is appriciated ! thanks in advance

----------

## albright

shouldn't it be eth1 that's set for dhcpcd

----------

## Mgiese

same behaviour, whether i use WPA2 or WEP .... the handshake works... but still no IP

 *albright wrote:*   

> shouldn't it be eth1 that's set for dhcpcd

 

it is  :Smile:  just a spelling mistake. meanwhile i checked some more things : 

```
eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr cc:52:aa:fd:0f:b8  

          inet6 addr: fe80::ce52:afff:fe0d:fb7/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:38 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:6548

          TX packets:41 errors:10 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:4926 (4.8 KiB)  TX bytes:5282 (5.1 KiB)

          Interrupt:17
```

although there is the static ip set and the router shows the device with the ip4 adress, ifconfig does`nt show the ip4 adress... *weird*

----------

## Mgiese

one thing comes to my mind i am using the broadcom-sta

```
net-wireless/broadcom-sta

     Available versions:  5.100.82.38+i!m 5.100.82.38-r1!m {kernel_linux}

     Homepage:            http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php

     Description:         Broadcom's IEEE 802.11a/b/g/n hybrid Linux device driver.

```

 when i compiled it there was a message like i should enable some modules(i did as suggested) to receive WEXT_PRIV :

```
CONFIG_B43:         should not be set. But it is.

 *   CONFIG_SSB:         should not be set. But it is.

 *   CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT:        is not set when it should be.

 *   Starting with 2.6.33, it is not possible to set WEXT_PRIV directly. We recommend to set another symbol selecting WEXT_PRIV, for example, PRISM54, IPW2200 and so on. See Bug #248450 comment#98.

 *   CONFIG_MAC80211:    should not be set. But it is.
```

 could that be my error with not obtaining an ipv4 adress ?? thanks a lot

----------

## albright

another dumb question: does manually using dhcpcd work?

----------

## Mgiese

YES i tried that. it`s mentioned in my first post, point 2  :Smile:  and it does not help....

----------

## Mgiese

i have given up configuring my wireless network via WPA_GUI, now i use WICD. it uses WPA_SUPPLICANT in the background for drivers and encryption support and works very very well with WLAN and WAN.

----------

